# What do you guys think of my hardscape?



## peke (23 Aug 2011)

Hello,

Here are some pics of my hardscape pls tell me wut you guys think and wut i need to change or not....Wanna do the middle with Bolbitis heudelotii or Microsorium pteropus narrow or normal?
and moss on the rocks and some wood(christmass moss) and some nana petite anubias between some stones











Greetz


----------



## gmartins (24 Aug 2011)

Hi,

the scape is fine but a bit too simetric for my taste.

GM


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

2nd that 

I see what your going for but the symmetry is just way too strong. Have another crack and put another picture up.


----------



## peke (24 Aug 2011)

K ive changed it.. let me now, i think its much stronger now..

Here some pics











Greetz


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (24 Aug 2011)

still very symmetrical, as in the one side mirrors the other, if you like this then leave it..

also the wood is arranged like spokes of a wheel very radial, the position of each piece feels very regimented, not natural at all.

very nice pieces of wood though..


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2011)

I agree with the others that there is still tooo symetrical. I would remove the central tall peice. and a few of the side branches to remove the symetrical feel of it.


----------



## peke (24 Aug 2011)

Ive try to change some stems but they are all the same form so how will i be possible to change the symetrical...Does it look better now?

Here are some pics

Photo of my ada lamp white version


















Greetz


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2011)

That is much better


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Aug 2011)

The focal point is where all the branches emerge from. The problem is at the moment the focal point is in the centre of the tank.

Use golden ratio. Put that focal point two thirds along the length of the tank rather than in the centre. Use your shorter pieces of wood pointing one side and the longer pieces pointing the other way. Naturally you will end up with most pointing in one direction.


----------



## peke (27 Aug 2011)

Im back again and made some changes, tell me wut you guys think.....









Greetz


----------



## Gill (27 Aug 2011)

Dunno it just looks 'off'. The tallest pieces either end make it look like a set of antlers now. 
I would spend a bit more time looking at branchy scapes. 
My own personal Style Is to create tallons reaching out from a corner into the scape. 
There are so many ways in which you could style the branches. 
I can see where you are trying to go with it. Looking at the rock placement and how you have used the branches to create a root system, is good but a little too dense. 

I am sure others will give more pointers.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Aug 2011)

I think it looks great.  Don't forget that when it's planted, the hardscape composition becomes less important as various parts of it become blocked from view.

The main objective is that you're content with it, and are having fun with it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (27 Aug 2011)

So what if it's symmetrical? I think it looks brilliant in the first scape. The whole ethos behind nature aquariums is the complete opposite of appealing to nature, they're manacured, precise and unnatural, symmetry is far from out of place.


----------



## peke (27 Aug 2011)

Yeah thats the problem im dont know if im content with it i like it but im also thinking wich plants im gonna use for it on the sides and like you said much get away from the plants so eventually the hardscape will be filled with plants and see less.....hmmmm gonna wait wut more people think of it

Tnx...


----------



## peke (27 Aug 2011)

wich one you all like the most of the 3 i showt here?


----------



## peke (27 Aug 2011)

Hello guys back again with a new scape....hahaha
I Think i really like this one so probably not gonna change anymore 

Next qeustion wich plants would be the nicest for it?any suggestions?

Here they come..













Greetz


----------



## George Farmer (27 Aug 2011)

Very nice.

Narrow or Needle ferns around the centre.  Moss on the wood.  Crypts and Anubias around the base.  Hairgrass around the perimeter. Vallis nana in the background.  That would be an easy to achieve and classic-looking Nature Aquarium. But it's not my 'scape...


----------



## peke (27 Aug 2011)

Haha George was thinking almost the same  
Wanted to go for the middle for narrow ferns and on the the sides Bolbitis heudelotii and then alot of moss on the wood yeah, then hairgraas around the base with some crypts but was thinking for the back some colourful stems or ind nana?

wut do you think? and do you like this scape?


----------



## George Farmer (27 Aug 2011)

I like your ideas and like the 'scape.  Well done.


----------



## Packers (19 Sep 2011)

I really like it too. I even liked the second version you showed. You're plant list is very similar to what I'm planning to use in my tank, so I like that too!


----------



## chrisjj (19 Sep 2011)

Very nice.

Just curious, the "island" appears to be fairly forward, being a good few inches off the back of the tank, with the front part of the hardscape pretty close to the front of the tank.  Is there a reason? or is that just the angle of the photo?


----------

